# lipstick plant (aeschynanthus sp)



## joeysham (Mar 4, 2013)

so i got a lipstick plant, and want to use it, or at least part of it, in my viv that i'm starting, from what i read it's best kept up higher in the viv, allowing it to grow downward? do i need to find a way to put soil up high or will it grow epiphytically?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

From what I understand, these plants will need more air circulation, or they tend to rot, so make sure you place it near a vent.

Sorry, I don't have any info on the actual planting.


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

I have several cuttings growing/rooting in substrate of a 37x high tank. They are growing up several pieces of wood epiphyte like with roots in the ground. Some air circulation from a small fan but I dont think it would matter if the fan was there or not. Tough plants and root easily.


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

Keep your eyes on it though. When this stuff gets happy, It can overrun a viv unbelievably fast...


----------



## joeysham (Mar 4, 2013)

so it'd be ok in the substrate then? even with it being wetter? or it will grow epiphytically? i'm kinda confused a little.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

It does NOT tolerate wet substrate and it DOES like some moving air.

Root a piece, then plant in a small net pot above the substrate (in a tree fork, a crevice, etc.) A rooted piece will also grow on a tree fern plaque. A happy plant will have stunning flowers.

Is this a lipstick from Home Depot? If so, nonliteral is correct. But there are smaller varieties.


----------



## joeysham (Mar 4, 2013)

It's from the nursery by my apartment. Fantastic amount of plants, it had the genus, but no species, and said lipstick plant


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

joeysham said:


> It's from the nursery by my apartment. Fantastic amount of plants, it had the genus, but no species, and said lipstick plant


_
Aeschynanthus lobbianus_


----------



## joeysham (Mar 4, 2013)

That was fast and easy?


----------



## joeysham (Mar 4, 2013)

What exactly do you mean by root a piece and I realize how silly that sounds but I reread it and it sounded different than it did originally. Also what's a net pot?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Net pots are what alot of aquatic plants come in. It is not a solid plastic pot, the side walls are liek a mesh net allowing water/air to bypass. Any store that does ponds usually sells them. Also popular with orchid/brom's. I have this stuff in a new viv of mine, and it is goign crazy. Its needs a pruning now and again. Myself. I took a net pot, GS'd around it, then carved it, siliconed the outside and rolled it in peat to give it a natural look, then glued it up top to the sidewall.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

joeysham said:


> What exactly do you mean by root a piece and I realize how silly that sounds but I reread it and it sounded different than it did originally. Also what's a net pot?


1) What PDF said 

2) How to root cuttings:

Rooting Plants—How to Root Plants from Cuttings

Simply Hydroponics - How to Root Cuttings

Tips:
--Do not use potting soil; better to use a long fiber sphagnum/coir mix;
--do not make cuttings too long;
--bag your cuttings;
--bright light, but no direct sun.

3) Now I ask that YOU do two things:
--Post a pic of your tank--it will help us to help you;
--Try to learn the lingo. We need to be able to write things like "LFS" rather than spell out "long fiber sphagnum."

And I would strongly suggest reading a couple of books that deal with vivarium plants. Some suggestions:

Desvojoli, Philippe _The Lizard Keepers Handbook_. AFS
--_General Care and Maintenance of Popular Tree Frogs_. AFS
--Edmonds, Devin _Tree Frogs_. TFH 

All these should be available at better pet shops, or any herp expo.


----------



## joeysham (Mar 4, 2013)

I would post pics if the Viv existed, I'm just starting it, haven't gotten much more than the tank :/ been reading and figuring it out mostly. I have a normal 20 fallen terrarium that I was gonna reseal and whatnot, and once it grows in, either throw a few Leucs or a pair of azureus. But right now kinda planning it out


----------

